# Goliath Grouper



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

One of my co-workers set me a picture of a Goliath Grouper that one of his buddies caught in the cut west of St George's Island. Do we have anyof these monsters in our inlets? They caught another one slightly smaller than this one as well.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome pic...Where is St. Georges at? They should of kept it , they tastes like bald eagle..oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, I have caught one in the pass near the jetties, a juvenile though.....










We had to boat him to get the second stinger hook out of his mouth that he swallowed a lil deeper. Got a quick pic first, got it out, and he made it back in, and jettet. Seemed to recover fine.

I have also seen a3 while diving in the gulf.Couple hundred pounds. A recent diving post on here said there is also one on the Massachusetes right now.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

my dad told me that years ago some navy divers were diving either the alpha or bravo pier and saw a grouper that was big enough to swallow them whole. dont know the truth of it but thats what my dad told me. i also heard that some years ago a guy caught one off of ft pickens beach in the pass that was over 300lbs


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds very believable. They are all mouth...big ole rubbery lips. And the ones I sean were maybe couple hundred pounds. Friends of mine, while I was on a dive with them, have continuosly seen one they are guessing at 400 AT LEAST, probably more. Easily swallow sombody.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Sr George's is a high end resort island out side of Apalaichicola,Florida.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I have read that these can reach 2,000 pounds! The average full grown adult makes it to 800 pounds.


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

Watch the "Chew on this" tv fishing show when they target goliaths. Its crazy!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Fish on! (6/19/2008)*Watch the "Chew on this" tv fishing show when they target goliaths. Its crazy!




Is that where they use live jack crevalle on a 50 wide on a 26/0 circle hook?


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's a link to Capt. Chancey's TV show. Great stuff.



[http://www.youtube.com/user/captchancey]


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

worked for global divers out of new iberia LA. for several years. we took the divers to the rigs so they could make repairs. we had to call a helicopter out one night to fly a diver back from a rig he said a jew fish sucked him in and spit him out. he was so freaked out he wouldnt even get back on the boat. we had to bring him his clothes and get his dive gear off him from the rig.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *shanester (6/19/2008)*worked for global divers out of new iberia LA. for several years. we took the divers to the rigs so they could make repairs. we had to call a helicopter out one night to fly a diver back from a rig he said a jew fish sucked him in and spit him out. he was so freaked out he wouldnt even get back on the boat. we had to bring him his clothes and get his dive gear off him from the rig.


Holly S**T:doh


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

In the 1960's, Elmo Horine caught one off of Fort Pickens that weighed 425lbs. He sold it to Jo Patti's for a nickel a pound! He was shark fishing and it ate a whole bonita.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

In the early 70's a guy diving off Durban beach in South Africa shot one with a speargun. He had nothing but mask flipper, goggles and snorkel. It towed him out to sea several miles then in to the harbormany hours later. A harbor security patrol vessel opened up on it with .50 browning as he had it at the surface already and he ripped them a new one for spoiling his record.

He fought it formany hours and it weighed over 600 lbs. Having personally caught the Tiger and Bull sharks in thatarea allI can say it that man had a pair. Or was dumber than a donut hole; never quite worked than one out.


----------

